# Can anyone else not find a match in Studio Fix Fluid?



## marielle78 (Mar 15, 2008)

Every time I go to the MAC counter the MA tries to sell me SFF in NC50.  It always ends up being too dark and too red for me, and after a couple of hours it turns completely orange.  Everyone else that I see who says that they are NC50 is darker with more red undertones than me.  NC45 SFF has the right undertones but is a little too light.  I wear MSF in Medium Deep and it is a perfect match for my skin tone.  Am I the only one who can't find a match in SFF?


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 15, 2008)

have u ever tried L'oreal HiP foundations? THey have a vast array of colors  and are cheaper. So far Ive been using Tawny and to me its an exact dupe of Select SPF Fluid as Ive swatched the two side by side. According to the MA, I'm NC50 as well, which is weird cuz Ive seen ladies darker than me who are also NC50. If u have a Rite Aid near u, u should check them out and with their return policy on cosmetics it wont be a problem returning. Ive used it all this week and have not had any issues with it.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2008)

I was having an issue with SFF, but I haven't tried NC45 yet. I ended up giving up and moved on to Prescriptives. If I go back to MAC foundations, I'd try the NC45.

When you applied the NC45, did you let it dry first before checking? I find that foundations have to settle a bit before the actual color develops.

Is the color too light all over, or just in some areas? You might want to check NWs if that is the case for any darker areas of the face, like the outer perimeter.

HTH


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_have u ever tried L'oreal HiP foundations? THey have a vast array of colors  and are cheaper. So far Ive been using Tawny and to me its an exact dupe of Select SPF Fluid as Ive swatched the two side by side. According to the MA, I'm NC50 as well, which is weird cuz Ive seen ladies darker than me who are also NC50. If u have a Rite Aid near u, u should check them out and with their return policy on cosmetics it wont be a problem returning. Ive used it all this week and have not had any issues with it._

 
Let me back this up...Loreal HiP foundations are wonderful and I pet they are a good dupe for SSF even though I've never tried that. 

BTW do you know if they're discontinuing them (HIP Foundations)? I went to my Rite Aid tonight and they were 50% off!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Let me back this up...Loreal HiP foundations are wonderful and I pet they are a good dupe for SSF even though I've never tried that. 

BTW do you know if they're discontinuing them (HIP Foundations)? I went to my Rite Aid tonight and they were 50% off!_

 

girrrrrrrrl mine too!! i bought 2 the other day and will hop around to see if all the rite aid stores are gettin rid of em.

and ima try to see if i can swatch the two side by side for comparison


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2008)

I think that it is hard.  I have bounced around between NW40, NC45 and NW43.  None of them are quite right, but I also have to take into account that I have gotten matched at various times of the year.  I am wearing NW43 right now.  It turns a little red at times but it's all good.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ I have to agree with aziajs, I've been matched at different times as different things.  In winter of last year when I was first matched I was NW 43, then I wanted to try to get matched again in late spring, early summer and I was told that I was an NC 45.  I think it's very hard for many MAs to figure out if I'm an NC or NW and something tells me that depending on the time of year it might vary.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^^ I have to agree with aziajs, I've been matched at different times as different things.  In winter of last year when I was first matched I was NW 43, then I wanted to try to get matched again in late spring, early summer and I was told that I was an NC 45.  I think it's very hard for many MAs to figure out if I'm an NC or NW and something tells me that depending on the time of year it might vary._

 
Me too! I was NW 43 in the summer, then in Jan. when I went to get more foundation, the color was waaayyyy too pink. That's why I "think" I'd be NC45 if I tried again.

I bought the Studio Stick in NC45, and it worked in terms of the shade (slightly peach but workable), but I was uncomfortable with the consistency and returned it.

So yeah, we have to keep in mind that our skin tone changes throughout the year. When I look at old pics from the summer, NW 43 was spot on, but if I wore it now, I'd look so pink.


----------



## mintcollective1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Every time I go to the MAC counter the MA tries to sell me SFF in NC50. It always ends up being too dark and too red for me, and after a couple of hours it turns completely orange. Everyone else that I see who says that they are NC50 is darker with more red undertones than me. NC45 SFF has the right undertones but is a little too light. I wear MSF in Medium Deep and it is a perfect match for my skin tone. Am I the only one who can't find a match in SFF?_

 

hey girl. last week I had a customer who was in your exact same shoes.  now, what Im gonna say isn't any fun, but you end up with twice as much foundation...You know how MAC sells the 2oz. travel bottles?  Buy a bottle of the nc45 and the nc50 and mix in the travel bottles...they have lines on them to mark the levels.  Its a pain in the ass but it totally works out.  My poor lady had to do it with concealer too, she was using Fashion Fair and had a bright orange face...also maybe try a different powder...switch to MSFN or maybe even blot  to affect the shade a little as possble once it son your skin.  Good Luck


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

NC50 is mypefrect match but when i compare my skin tone to other nc50s i look significantly lighter. try som other brands.. MAC is great but you'd be surprised what other brands have good liquid foundations for you.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm about to go get colour matched for the SFF prolly tomorrow since it's all rainy out today...I hope I'm a perfect match with SOMEthing, but, I'm holding out hope that the SFF is going to be my HG fdtn. I'm a perfect NC45 in Studio Tech and Stufio Fix...a few weeks ago I tested out the Mineralize Satinfinish and NC45 seemed too light (I didn't buy it)...so, I hope the SFF works.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 26, 2008)

So, after about 2 weeks of wearing SFF in NC45, I am thinking of returning it for the NC50. I went in the other day to buy a pump for the SFF (grrr), and got a sample of the NC50. I've been wearing it for a few hours now, and I think I like it. It's nice and golden and when I'm putting it on, it doesn't "startle" me, like "whoa, this is really light" I always think of wet cement when I'm applying it in NC45. When I applied to NC50 it really just blended in. It may be a touch dark, but just a touch. I'm going to return the 45 and get the 50 instead.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_So, after about 2 weeks of wearing SFF in NC45, I am thinking of returning it for the NC50. I went in the other day to buy a pump for the SFF (grrr), and got a sample of the NC50. I've been wearing it for a few hours now, and I think I like it. It's nice and golden and when I'm putting it on, it doesn't "startle" me, like "whoa, this is really light" I always think of wet cement when I'm applying it in NC45. When I applied to NC50 it really just blended in. It may be a touch dark, but just a touch. I'm going to return the 45 and get the 50 instead._

 

I wear StudioFix C7, StudioStick NC 45 and I bought Select Finish in NC50 and I think it's a perfect match for me.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

I havent tried the studio fix fluid yet but i have this problem with the studio stick. Seems like alot people on here just settle for NC45 for some reason and NC45 is too dark for me if I wear it all over yet I have seen people on here that are way darker than me as well as way lighter than me that are wearing NC45..kinda confusing. But yea I have wasted alot of money because I have bought NC43,44,and 45 so what I do its just rub them all on my face and hope it comes out my color haha just kidding but yea the best results I have had is by mixing my own combinations. The best I have come up with is NW35 on the inner portion of my face (if I put it all over I look too light) and then a darker color like NW 45 on the outer perimeter of my face. I think they need to adjust their colors in regards to Nc43-45 because its off. I haven't got matched because I have a suspicion they would just throw me in NC45 guessing by the amount of WOC who are wearing this shade.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Let me back this up...Loreal HiP foundations are wonderful and I pet they are a good dupe for SSF even though I've never tried that. 

BTW do you know if they're discontinuing them (HIP Foundations)? I went to my Rite Aid tonight and they were 50% off!_

 
OMG! I hope they're not being discontinued!!! I wear the HiP foundation in the color "Teak" and it's WONDERFUL! I'm a NW43 in SFF and when I wear the two together with some NYC Translucent powder --- FLAWLESS! 

As for the OP:

Definitely try mixing two shades, that usually works.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_I havent tried the studio fix fluid yet but i have this problem with the studio stick. Seems like alot people on here just settle for NC45 for some reason and NC45 is too dark for me if I wear it all over yet I have seen people on here that are way darker than me as well as way lighter than me that are wearing NC45..kinda confusing. But yea I have wasted alot of money because I have bought NC43,44,and 45 so what I do its just rub them all on my face and hope it comes out my color haha just kidding but yea the best results I have had is by mixing my own combinations. The best I have come up with is NW35 on the inner portion of my face (if I put it all over I look too light) and then a darker color like NW 45 on the outer perimeter of my face. I think they need to adjust their colors in regards to Nc43-45 because its off. I haven't got matched because I have a suspicion they would just throw me in NC45 guessing by the amount of WOC who are wearing this shade._

 

Umm, I didn't know that NC45 StudioStick was so popular. I find it to be a "perfect" match for my skin. Some WOC use different shades on the inner and outer portions of their faces. Scandalous Beauty, Fauryn78 and BeautyAllure, do and  excellent job in their Youtube videos on this topic. I would hate to think that the MAC MA's are just throwing any old shade out there to us. I'm sorry that you have spent so much money on different shades.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay so here it is a side by side comparison...yeah, I'm a little obsessed okay, but I need to get to the bottom of this SFF thing. If both of these foundation shade look wrong, then I'll return and move on...so here is a side by side of me in Studio Fix Fluid in NC45 and NC50. I know the lighting isn't the same in both photos, but hopefully, you'll be able to get the idea. Sorry I look so crazy in today's pics. I just got home from my niece's baby dedication and I went alone with all FOUR of my children (hubby had to work) so I'm a little tired...I'm drinking coffee and surfing Specktra, now, instead of napping. ANYways...

Here's me now in the NC50







Here's me a couple of weeks ago in NC45 (by the way my hubby says I look constipated in this pic, lol):





What should I do? Keep the NC45? Return it and get the NC50. Or return it and get my money back and move on????


----------



## braidey (Apr 27, 2008)

The top picture looks better, but I would try both of them on, then go out outside so I could really see what they look like.  IF you are not satisfied, return.  
If you are looking for a good liquid foundation, try Estee Lauder Individualist. It wears all day with or without powder


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

I think they both look good. I think this is going to be a mater of personal preference. When you look in the mirror, which one do you prefer? Which one looks more natural to you? I usally ask my daughters for their opinions and they are always "honest." LoL  You could always take one back and get a sample of one.  Or take both of them back and try another liquid foundation. Then you could keep them both and wear one in the winter when you are lighter, and wear one in the summer when you are darker. What does your husband think? If he's like mine, he doesn't say anything or wonder why I still have MAC stuff in the bags next to the bed, under the bed and on the dresser. Don't stress sister, take them both back and  try something else.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys. It's so nice to have people to turn to with these questions. I asked my eldest (almost 12 years old) and my mom if my foundation was too dark, to which they replied no. I will almost certainly exchange the NC45 for the NC50. Thanks so, so much. At this point I can't afford to have 2 foundations, so for me it has to be one or the other.

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm glad you worked that out. If you have a Wal-Mart or CVS you should try Black Radiance Matte Souffle Oil Absorbing Makeup and Color Perfcet Oil Free Liquid Makeup. I bought them both at Wal-Mart for $3.87 each. I have to say that these are really good liquid foundations. The color selection is a bit limited. Look at Walgreens.com to see the colors. I love cheap drugstore items and I thought would give these a try. My skin is very sensitive and I don't put everything on my face, but I had no problems so far with these foundations. You can order online from Walgreens. You can also find some items dirt cheap on Ebay.


----------

